# Welches Spiel zocken...?



## Darkrida (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin gerade auf der suche nach nem neuem (Online) Game....
habe letzte Zeit eigentlich nur Single Player gespielt (alles über Shooter-, Strategie-, Rollenspiel) früher auch viel online (WoW, SWTOR, WH-Online) wie auch immer, würde gerne was neues anfangen. 

In der näheren Überlegung sind Overwatch (Frage ist: lohnt sich das als Gelegenheitsspieler noch, hab kein Bock nur abgeschlachtet zu werden...); 
Battlefront2 (ich mag das Starwars-Universum bin aber was abgeschreckt von den derzeitigen Diskussionen um das Spiel) 
oder PUBG ( da sagt mir mein Spiele- Erfahrungs-Gefühl^^, dass mir das eher weniger Spass macht...) oder was anderes??

MfG

Darkrida

Ps.: mit Familie und Job etc. habe ich net allzuviel Zeit zum Zocken


----------



## Silers (4. Dezember 2017)

Hast du schonmal fortnite probiert ich finde es ist zur Zeit ein gutes Spiel, welches sehr an pubg rankommt (da kannst du ja schon einmal etwas pubg fealingbekommen) und statt overwatch kannst du auch Mal Paladine probieren bevor du dir overwatch hohlst das musst du halt Mal testen


----------



## vikidivik (4. Dezember 2017)

Meine Freunde und ich spielen Overwatch und PUBG recht viel.
Beides Spiele die allein wesentlich weniger Spaß machen als im Team. 

Sind aber beides Spiele, die du mit deinem Job und der Familie unter einen Hut bringen kannst. Ab und an mal ein paar runden lassen sich da super spielen.


----------



## Darkrida (5. Dezember 2017)

ok...... dann werd ich wohl mal was rumtesten.... danke schonmal


----------



## Fillmore (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich suche auch etwas neues.
Habe bis jetzt immer gerne Battlefield, GTA (rennen) und WOW gespielt.
Mich würde aber zZ. eher mal Sims oder Sim City reizen. Gut, Sims ist kein online Game. Sim City schon eher.
Ich würde eben gerne etwas spielen, wo man auch mal bei keiner Lust an die Front zu gehen, etwas gutes für die Fraktion oder Team tun kann durch simples Farmen und herstellen von Rüstung etc. und dafür auch EXP oder ähnliches als Belohnung bekommt.

Eben nach der Arbeit chillig seine Jobs erledigen,  worauf manche keinen Bock haben, aber das entstehende Produkt trotzdem benötigt wird. Teamplay eben auch im Background.


----------



## BloodSteam (10. Dezember 2017)

Versuche das hier:
Fortnite von Epic Games

Ich hab PUBG, nichts krasses. Wenn du alleine Spielst bockt es nicht wirklich, am Anfang vielleicht. Mit Teams sind die Taktiken cooler zu gestalten als alleine alles zu machen.


----------



## Gimmick (10. Dezember 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Ich suche auch etwas neues.
> Habe bis jetzt immer gerne Battlefield, GTA (rennen) und WOW gespielt.
> Mich würde aber zZ. eher mal Sims oder Sim City reizen. Gut, Sims ist kein online Game. Sim City schon eher.
> Ich würde eben gerne etwas spielen, wo man auch mal bei keiner Lust an die Front zu gehen, etwas gutes für die Fraktion oder Team tun kann durch simples Farmen und herstellen von Rüstung etc. und dafür auch EXP oder ähnliches als Belohnung bekommt.
> ...



SimCity passt jetzt nicht wirklich zu "herstellen von Rüstungen" ^^.

In SimCity gibt es feste Areale, die dann bebaut werden. Da weiß ich jetzt nicht wie gut man ein konstantes Spiel findet, wo über Wochen die Städte gebaut werden. Oder ob man in bestehende Spiele einteigen kann. 
Ansonsten könntest du dir mal Anno Multiplayer ansehen.

Ansonsten wird es glaube ich schwer bezüglich "farmen für Fraktion oder Team". Klar in quasi jedem MMO kannst du für die Gilde farmen. Auch in Ark Evolved z.B. gibt es genug zum Sammeln und bauen. 
Ob das Spaß macht hängt dann halt zu 80% von der Gilde ab.


----------



## Rage1988 (11. Dezember 2017)

Also ich kann dir Rainbow Six Siege empfehlen. Das Spiel hat aktuell über (ich glaube) 25 Millionen Spieler, es ist richtig gut und vor Weihnachten kannst du es vielleicht auch sehr günstig bekommen (zumindest war es immer bei den bisherigen Sales dabei).
Ich habe auch nicht viel Zeit zum Zocken und bei RS6 Siege sind die Matches eher kurz (nicht wie bei Battlefield).
Einzige Knackpunkte: Es ist eher langsam, schweirig und taktisch.
Man muss sich da schon ein bisschen einspielen und muss die Maps und taktischen Punkte gut kennen.

Ansonsten ist Battlefield 1 auch sehr gut, allerdings dauern die Matches sehr lange.

Titanfall 2 ist auch sehr gut, allerdings ist es sehr schnell und hektisch. Dafür sind die Runden aber auch eher kurz.

Star Wars Battlefront 2 würde ich dir eher nicht empfehlen. Battlefront 1 ist auf dem PC sehr schnell ausgestorben und man hat keine Spieler mehr gefunden. Es war einfach zu anspruchslos und repetitiv.
Aufgrund der Lootboxen könnte die Spielerzahl in BAttlefront 2 also eh schon sehr niedrig sein und am Spielprinzip hat sich nicht geändert. Deswegen vermute ich, dass das Spiel auch nach 6-8 Monaten auf dem PC tot sein wird.


----------



## xfire89x (18. Dezember 2017)

Doppelpost


----------



## xfire89x (18. Dezember 2017)

Fillmore schrieb:


> Ich suche auch etwas neues.
> Habe bis jetzt immer gerne Battlefield, GTA (rennen) und WOW gespielt.
> Mich würde aber zZ. eher mal Sims oder Sim City reizen. Gut, Sims ist kein online Game. Sim City schon eher.
> Ich würde eben gerne etwas spielen, wo man auch mal bei keiner Lust an die Front zu gehen, etwas gutes für die Fraktion oder Team tun kann durch simples Farmen und herstellen von Rüstung etc. und dafür auch EXP oder ähnliches als Belohnung bekommt.
> ...


Du willst dein Team Supporten in dem du farmst, sachen herstellt usw.? Dann schau dir mal Foxhole an. Haste lust zu kämpfen, dann schnappste dir ne Waffe und dann ab an die Front. Und wenn du es mal ruhig haben willst dann hilfste halt als supporter.  


Gesendet von meinem F5121 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rage1988 (19. Dezember 2017)

Also aktuell ist im Uplay Store eine Menge reduziert.
Du hast also die Freie Auswahl 

RS6 Siege, The Division, Ghost Recon Wildlands... und die DLCs/ Season Pässe.
Die kannst du alle online spielen.

RS6 Siege ist, wie gesagt, ein sehr gutes Spiel und The Division mittlerweile auch.
Ghost Recon Wildlands lässt sich entweder im Koop Spielen oder PvP in Ghost of War. Den PvP Modus habe ich aber noch nie getestet.


----------



## Mifor (19. Dezember 2017)

Assassin Creed Black Flag sollte noch kostenlos im Store sein. Probier das mal aus, hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## parad0xr (20. Dezember 2017)

Also ich muss auch sagen dass pubg im Team (feste Spieler keine randoms) enorm Spaß macht. Die Freude wenn man gutes loot finden, mit Freunden (Mitspielern) tauscht, die nächste Taktik diskutiert (je nach Zone und Flugroute andere) und das alles immer mit der Angst das irgendwo jemand sein könnte. Gerade die Angst dass überall jemand sein könnte macht jeden Kampf unfassbar spannend, da man eben nicht einfach respawnt sondern z.b. 20min loot hat und nicht alles verlieren will. Unfassbar frustrierend oder unfassbar glücklich enden die runden dann auch. Bin auch kein fanboy das Spiel hat auch noch viele Bugs aber das Spielkonzept ist das was meiner Meinung nach überzeugt.
Nicht respawnen auf der selben kleinen map und einfach Waffen kaufen. Geschmackssache aber ich finde Mal was anderes gut. Csgo und r6 sind trotzdem von der Performance und Bugs sie besseren spiele. Aber Royal spiele hat man ja noch nicht viele zur Auswahl die gut optimiert und burgfrei ist.


----------



## El-Wizard (24. April 2018)

Wir zocken seit einigen Wochen Battalion1944 das ist mal was anderes neben den ganzen Fortnite und PUBG geschichten, die mich persönlich schon richtig nerven, gerade Fortnite ganz schlimm dieser Hype. Nun ein paar von meinen Freunden sieht das auch so, also haben wir uns kurzer Hand auf Battalion 1944 Server jetzt mieten! Sofort verfugbar! | NGZ-Server.de einen Gameserver inkl. TS3 gemietet und wenn wir irgendwann keine Lust mehr haben, dann spielen wir was anderes.  Ansonsten spiele was dr gefällt, ist schwer dir das richtige Spiel zu empfehlen, da es auch immer darauf ankommt wie viel Zeit du hast. Für Leute die kaum Zeit haben, ist RP eher die falsche Wahl, da wäre schon CS:GO oder Fortnite eben was auf Runden geht schon um einiges besser. Battalion 1944 gehört dann auch zu dem Genre.


----------

